# Why is my rat peeing on me?



## Wench

Hiya!

This is my first post here at the forums and I have a question.

I recently acquired my very first rat in December. Her name is Angelina Doris and she is about eight months old. She is very sweet, a little jumpy but very adventurous. She doesn't spend much time in her cage as I prefer her to be outside with me (she is rummaging through my closet right now), but I've recently come up on a problem with her.

She will not poop outside of her cage, but she pees pretty much constantly wherever she is. She's always dribbling on something. A friend of mine said it's normal and that I should just get used to it, and I have.

My question though, is why is she peeing on me? She will crawl on top of my hand and pause there just to pee all over me. I've heard of male rats doing this but never females.

Anyone had this problem or have any suggestions?


----------



## DonnaK

Hello err Wench :lol: (Feel a little awkward calling you a wench!). Welcome to the forums! 

Is she peeing regularly, or just every so often? Is it a lot of pee, or just little bits? If it's a reasonable amount and not too often, then I would say she just has to go. Babies can hold it for about 20 mins to half an hour before they have to go - adults up to about an hour. If it's a little amount and regularly, she is either marking territory, or marking so she can find her way around.

As for the pooping out of the cage, you could try getting a litter pan and putting either litter or bedding in it, so you could take it with you wherever she is. It might be a bit more convenient than having to run her back to her cage every so often.

Before anyone else jumps on your back, I will tell you nicely what some might tell you not so nicely... rats are very sociable animals and do much better with other rats of the same sex for company. It is brilliant that you keep her out and spend so much time with her, but you might want to consider getting her a little friend so she has someone to groom and play with through the long night's while you are sleeping. Looking after 2 rats really isn't any more work than looking after one.

It would be great to see some pictures of your little girl, if you have any.


----------



## Wench

Thanks for the quick response! I'll definitely try the litter pan.

As for the pee, it's usually a considerable amount on my hand. She's usually on my desk (she's behind my monitor tearing apart bits of tissue paper right now), and she will climb up on top of my hand while I'm holding the computer mouse, and promptly pee all over my hand.

Yes, I am aware she should have a friend. I am going to the pet shop this evening to pick her up a little buddy. I've just been cautious and been taking my time in picking out a friend for her. She was given to me by a friend who had a severe allergic reaction to her and who didn't realise rats need to be kept in groups of two or more.

I'll post pictures of Angelina Doris later tonight, and hopefully some shots of her new friend.


----------



## DonnaK

Angelina Doris, how adorable! 

If you are going to try the litter box, maybe keep it really close by to start with and when she tries to climb on your hand that way, pick her up quick and put her in the litter box. Of course, lots of praise and treats if she does her pee pee in the box, and she should catch on very quickly


----------



## Night

Sounds like she's marking you  It's a ratties' way of saying, "Omgz I love you so much, and you're mine forever!" While boys seem to leave dots of pee here and there, I've noticed that girls can just plain pee on everything


----------



## Wench

Aww, well I love her too. I might not pee on her though!

Thanks for the advice guys, I'll be sure to post up some pictures of Angelina now in a little bit. I bought her friend just a little while ago and I don't have any pictures of her yet, but I might be able to get some blurry shots with my webcam.


----------



## DonnaK

Hurray for new rats! Let us know if you need any help or advice with the introduction process. Can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## ladylady

http://www.ratbehavior.org/WhyDoRatsPee.htm


----------



## iwuvmyrat

Maybe she does not like your perfume? JK.  Maybe she is marking you as hers? Sorry I do not have experience with this. Maybe when she starts to squat, you can put her on her litter box, and when she goes give her a treat to break her of the habit.


----------



## RatNClank

Wench said:


> Hiya!
> 
> This is my first post here at the forums and I have a question.
> 
> I recently acquired my very first rat in December. Her name is Angelina Doris and she is about eight months old. She is very sweet, a little jumpy but very adventurous. She doesn't spend much time in her cage as I prefer her to be outside with me (she is rummaging through my closet right now), but I've recently come up on a problem with her.
> 
> She will not poop outside of her cage, but she pees pretty much constantly wherever she is. She's always dribbling on something. A friend of mine said it's normal and that I should just get used to it, and I have.
> 
> My question though, is why is she peeing on me? She will crawl on top of my hand and pause there just to pee all over me. I've heard of male rats doing this but never females.
> 
> Anyone had this problem or have any suggestions?


Rats don’t have a sphincter (butt muscle) to hold poop or pee like more advanced species like humans or monkeys. 
Rats and mice are like birds, they go when it’s time. They can’t hold it.


----------



## RatNClank

RatNClank said:


> Rats don’t have a sphincter (butt muscle) to hold poop or pee like more advanced species like humans or monkeys.
> Rats and mice are like birds, they go when it’s time. They can’t hold it.


Also to note, why hold it when you have all the space in the world, and unlike humans, they don’t care where . Only time when they do care is if the mother has babies, the mother will clean the nest. Other than that Ita more of a pain beating my dog to the poop everywhere with a vacuum before he licks it up like a Coco pebble cereal puff.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan

Welcome to the forum! Just so you know, all of the posts are dated and this thread is 14 years old.



RatNClank said:


> Rats don’t have a sphincter (butt muscle) to hold poop or pee like more advanced species like humans or monkeys.
> Rats and mice are like birds, they go when it’s time. They can’t hold it.


Rats have both urethral as well as anal sphincter muscles to control how they pee and poop.


----------

